# Custom X-pipe



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this is out in the forum archives somewhere, :lol: but I could not find it in the Search. 

I'm only looking for an estimate.

What will it cost me to have a custom X-pipe made for my 06 gto, and what will be the installation price at any ordinary exhaust specialist or mechanic?


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Go to summitracing and get a magnaflow x pipe it fits perfectly where the resonators would be. I got mine from there MPE-10791 approx $84. The only thing is the x pipe is about 1-2" shorter than the res pipe. Buy the x pipe and have someone put it in. I did mine myself its possible the choice is up to you.


----------

